# Chinese Dictionary



## Devot3d (Sep 24, 2010)

So I'm extremely interested in getting a Kindle 3G. My friends could tell you I've been talking about nothing but Kindle. I plan to get one just as soon as I return to the US.

Thing is I need a Chinese to English dictionary for when I'm reading in Chinese. I've read threads about how to convert a dictionary to the proper format so I can make it the default dictionary. But I was wondering about the Kindle's ability to use dictionaries. There two potential problems that I see that could prevent me from making use of the Kindle that way.

*1:* can you select an arbitrary number of characters to look up in the dictionary? Like if you just wanted the first seven letters in *diction*ary, could you select those and look up diction? (this is essential because there are no spaces in Chinese to tell a computer where a word ends)

*2:* can the dictionary search properly using Chinese characters? This should be easy, but I don't expect that all software is written the way it ought to be written.

anyone tried doing this? it would be very useful for anyone learning Chinese who owns a Kindle to have a good dictionary. But since Kindle just now got official CJK support I don't know what to expect.


----------



## lsg168 (Aug 4, 2010)

I doubt Amazon will be fulfilling your needs anytime soon. I use K3 to read Chinese novels, and as of now, some files are converted and displayed properly but others are not. It is due to multiple encoding schemes in Chinese, and may take a while to sort out unless the commercial needs is there. However since Amazon in China is not offering any Chinese Ebooks on their sites yet, the commercial needs has not quite catch up yet.

You may want to take a look at the Chinese version E-ink reading device - http://usa.hanvon.com/products/ebook_n618.html.

I was told it has Chinese text-to-speech enabled, I do not have one myself, so can not tell you the quality.

But since it is native Chinese device, you may have trouble using its menus.


----------



## Devot3d (Sep 24, 2010)

well, so getting back to this topic... 

I've been enjoying my Kindle for a while now, but since it's just developed a problem that needs fixing I have more freetime.

Well with all this freetime I decided to get around to making a Chinese-English dictionary. It took quite a number of hours, but I finished and I think it should work. However, given that my Kindle is not working right now I need someone to help me test it.

Anyone with a Kindle 3 who would be willing to help me test it, just reply here or send me a PM and I can send you the file and help you set it as a dictionary on your Kindle.


----------



## Devot3d (Sep 24, 2010)

Here, check out this forum post, you can download the dictionary from it and see if it works or not.
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20480&page=4


----------

